# Adding Sulfur in the Soil



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Does anyone know how I can increase the sulfer in soil without lowering PH and increasing calcium? My soil test shows low sulfur but my PH is 6.2. I was thinking about purchasing some Andersons Black Gypsum. Any thoughts?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Gypsum will increase calcium. Sulfur is a common ingredient in fertilizer and the sulfate forms do not lower pH (elemental sulfur lowers pH through a biological process). Here is an article describing various kinds of sulfur products:
https://www.sulphurinstitute.org/about-sulphur/sulphur-the-fourth-major-plant-nutrient/sulphur-fertilizer-types/fertilizers-containing-sulphate/
Do you need any potassium? Sulfate of potassium would increase both sulfur and potassium. Ammonium sulfate is a common nitrogen fertilizer.


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Much obliged, Virginiagal. Thank you. I did have a moderate potassium deficiency too. Unfortunately, I applied some JG 10-0-20 that uses muriate of potash.

My calcium is high but magnesium is low likely due to the sandy loam soil I have. I put down an application of pelletized dolomite lime before season ended last year. Since my PH is now at 6.2 I am considering adding another light application of pelletized lime.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

SoilSecrets said:


> Much obliged, Virginiagal. Thank you. I did have a moderate potassium deficiency too. Unfortunately, I applied some JG 10-0-20 that uses muriate of potash.
> 
> My calcium is high but magnesium is low likely due to the sandy loam soil I have. I put down an application of pelletized dolomite lime before season ended last year. Since my PH is now at 6.2 I am considering adding another light application of pelletized lime.


The pH was at 6.41 in April. I would not add more lime. The magnesium is not low. You were not deficient in potassium or phosphorus. Sulfur was not tested.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=376694#p376694


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello g-man,

The Lawn continues to look stressed with a hazy yellow look like it was trying to go dormant. I did the standard checks for grubs, bugs, disease. There was some evidence of lesions on some blades but not widespread so I did an application of propiconazole 3 weeks ago. We have sandy loam soil so my thoughts were maybe the soil is not holding moisture or hydrophobic. I am irrigating 1.5in per week or more if its hot 90 degree days. Last Sunday I applied a light app of Lesco Wet Plus at 4oz per 1000. I don't have aquatrols evolution.

Not knowing what was going on I sent another soil sample this time to MySoil instead of Rutgers to get an idea of what is going on. Based on the results and reading the article Virginiagal sent on sulfur I see that sulfur deficiency can be tricky to identify as symptoms can mirror nitrogen deficiency. I am thinking maybe a very light application of K-Mag or I can just wait until Sept aerate and overseed and spread compost. Any thoughts?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

It's summer. Cool season grass does not grow well in summer. It will perk up when cooler weather arrives. Avoid phosphorus (10-10-10 has a lot of phosphorus). Compost can contain phosphorus too. KMag is fine but wait a few weeks when it's not so hot. Don't add lime. What is your nitrogen plan for the fall?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe post pictures of your lawn and a detail of your fertilizer applications, watering, etc for this year in the cool season folder. Maybe we can ID the problem, but it not not likely your soil. The Rutgers soil test was pretty good. Your CEC is pretty high (15), and not typical with sandy soils.


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Virginiagal, gman, I plan to put down 3/4 of N when the hot weather breaks after overfeeding. Back in late March, I exchanged emails with head of the soil analysis lab at Rutgers, she recommended that I spoon feed given my soil type. Early April, I applied Carbon X 24-0-4 that I had saved from last year, since then I have been spoon feeding Mirimichi Green Release 9-0-1 C with the exception of 2 weeks ago when I applied the .50lb N with JG 10-0-20. Come fall I have a half bag of Carbon X left and plenty of Mirimichi Green. Once a month I also apply Mirimichi Green Byospektrum which is supposed to benefit soil microbial population.


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Correction...after [overseeding]....

I will also get some pics of the lawn and post them as soon as I can to get both of your thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

I got advice last year to use SOP to add Sulfur while replenish on K. Another thing you can do in middle of summer to up your calcium is this:

https://www.solu-cal.com/media/pdf/product-labels/HumicPLUS_Bag_2019.pdf

It is essentially a soil amendment so no fear of fertilizer burn. The humic in there is an added bonus so that when you are ready to apply N when temperature drops it will be more readily available for uptake. I have clay soil so the humic amends it as well.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

VALawnNoob said:


> … Another thing you can do in middle of summer to up your calcium is this:
> 
> https://www.solu-cal.com/media/pdf/product-labels/HumicPLUS_Bag_2019.pdf
> 
> It is essentially a soil amendment so no fear of fertilizer burn. The humic in there is an added bonus so that when you are ready to apply N when temperature drops it will be more readily available for uptake. I have clay soil so the humic amends it as well.


The label on this product states that the calcium is "Derived from Calcium Carbonate", but doesn't mention anything about raising pH.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> VALawnNoob said:
> 
> 
> > … Another thing you can do in middle of summer to up your calcium is this:
> ...


I didn't say anything about raising PH?


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

VALawnNoob said:


> Lawn Whisperer said:
> 
> 
> > VALawnNoob said:
> ...


Calcium carbonate is pretty much calcitic limestone, which is known to raise pH in soil.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Lawn Whisperer said:


> VALawnNoob said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Whisperer said:
> ...


Ah I see what you are saying. I didn't think it would raise PH because I heard one of the Solu-Cal reps talking about Humic Plus on a podcast once saying so


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Inert Ingredients (as a soil amendment): 84.50% *Limestone*
Information concerning the raw materials composing this product can be obtained by writing the Guarantor


----------

